
Hardening Mozilla Firefox Quantum for Privacy and Security 2018 Edition - lemming
https://vikingvpn.com/cybersecurity-wiki/browser-security/guide-hardening-mozilla-firefox-for-privacy-and-security
======
justaj
Aren't the featuresets of uBlock and Disconnect overlapping? I would think
that you could easily import lists from Disconnect into uBlock and vice-versa
(provided Disconnect supports that functionality).

If the featuresets are identical, then I'd like to see resource usage
comparison of both plugins. I haven't experimented with Disconnect, but I've
noticed a performance improvement when I switched from AdBlock+ to uBlock.

